# Ich werde zwei Trojaner nicht los...



## Anonymous (23 November 2004)

Hallo!

Habt Ihr vielleicht eine Idee? Ich habe mir zwei Trojaner eingefangen, die ich längst gelöscht habe. Beim Löschen haben sie sich dann wohl in meine System Volume Information kopiert, und da kann mein Viren-Scan sie nicht richtig löschen. Es heißt dann immer "deleted. Update failed", und sie sind immer noch da... Anscheinend richten sie keinen Schaden an, aber man weiß ja nie.
Muß ich den PC komplett platt machen, um das Problem loszuwerden?


----------



## Harisoa_JB (25 November 2004)

Hallöchen auch.....
hast Du es schon mit "Ad Awere Se" oder "Spybot"   versucht???
 :holy:


----------



## Genesis (25 November 2004)

Deine "Trojaner" "hängen" in der "Systemwiederherstellung".

Zur benötigten Vorgehensweise siehe z.B. hier.


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2004)

*danke*

Super, danke für die Tipps. Habe es dann erst mal mit Ad Aware und Spybot versucht, das hat es aber nicht gebracht. Werde dann nächste Woche mal ans Deaktivieren der Systemwiederherstellung gehen, muß aber vorher erst mal noch 'n Backup machen... Komisch nur, daß mir nur der BitDefender diese beiden Trojaner anzeigt. Alle anderen Scan-Programme finden die gar nicht. Ich frage mich, ob das nicht vielleicht falscher Alarm ist... Na, ich werde es ja merken.


----------



## Stalker2002 (27 November 2004)

Kleiner Tip:
Einen verseuchten Zustand in ein Backup zu ziehen ist IMHO (und sehr zurückhaltend ausgedrückt) mächtig Kontraproduktiv™.
Wenn du kein Backup vor dem "Unfall" gezogen hast, dann mache dich mal damit vertraut, der Inhaber einer goldenen A-Karte zu sein.
Oder willst du dir beim Restore wieder die Seuche holen?

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2004)

*jau*

Oh Mann, ja, da haste recht. Gut, wenn andere für einen nachdenken... Na, zum Glück ist es nicht so schlimm. Es wird mir kaum Schaden entstehen. Also laß ich das mit dem Backup. Danke für die Info!


----------



## johinos (28 November 2004)

*Trojaner*

Hat schon mal geholfen: Die genannten Programme im abgesicherten Modus laufen lassen, evtl. auch mal  stinger einsetzen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2004)

Hallo Tiffy!

Wenn Du deinem Bitdefender alleine in der Erkennung nicht traust, dann versuch doch eine 2. oder 3. Meinung von einem dieser kostenlosen Online-AV-Scannern einzuholen.

Habe gerade vor wenigen Tagen in einem anderen Kommentar den folgenden Link genannt mit 13 kostenlosen AV-Scannern:
http://malware.bul-online.de/av_onlinescan.php

Sehr gut ist Kaspersky, aber leider ist der Onlinescan auf 1 MB begrenzt, da kannste keinen ganzen PC scannen. Aber auch  z.B. RAV, TrendMicro oder F-Secure sind voll ok. Diese können im begrenztem Maße auch entfernen (je nach Virus  bzw. Trojaner).

Such dir ein oder zwei davon raus und mach nen Gegencheck.

*[Virenscanner: URL korrigiert]*


----------



## Druide (29 November 2004)

Genesis schrieb:
			
		

> Deine "Trojaner" "hängen" in der "Systemwiederherstellung".
> 
> Zur benötigten Vorgehensweise siehe z.B. hier.



Klasse Tipp !  :respekt:  Wer denkt noch an die Systemwiederherstellung, wenn das System längere Zeit ohne Beanstandung lief ?


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2004)

Also, langsam frage ich mich, ob ich da überhaupt was unternehmen soll. Die verschiedenen Programme erzählen mir alle was Anderes. Nicht mal Kapersky findet die Dinger, Ad Aware und SpyBot finden irgendwelche Cookies (aber unterschiedliche), AntiVir findet gar nichts, Stinger findet den W32/sdbot.worm, den er gelöscht hat.... Ich habe die Schnauze voll von Viren! Der BitDefender ist der Einzige, der mir die Dinger in der System Volume Information anzeigt, und anscheinend richten sie keinen Schaden an. Entweder, ich deaktiviere und laufe Gefahr, ungesicherte Daten zu verlieren, oder aber ich lasse die Dinger im Restore drin. Keine Ahnung, was besser ist....


----------



## Dino (29 November 2004)

Hmmm....vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, den ganzen Mist zu löschen und anschließend bei gereinigtem Rechner ein neues Backup zu erstellen.


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2004)

Hast recht, werde ich auch nächste Woche machen, wenn ich dafür Zeit und Ruhe habe. Jetzt gibt's 'ne Grundreinigung.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

*sie sind weg - interessant*

Na sowas, das ist ja klasse. Ich hatte länger keine Zeit, was gegen die Trojaner zu unternehmen. Jetzt habe ich festgestellt,d aß sie weg sind. Entweder hat einer der zig Virenscanner, die ich benutzt habe, sie doch platt gemacht, oder aber der BitDefender hat sie doch klein gekriegt und mir Falschmeldungen gegeben. Alle Scanner (einschl. BitDefender) melden mir nun, daß nichts mehr in der Wiederherstellung steckt. 
Ich bin das Problem also endlich los. 
Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## stieglitz (18 Januar 2005)

Es soll auch solches Ungeziefer geben, das sich nach einem bestimmten Zeitablauf oder zu einem bestimmten Datum selber löscht. Vielleicht war das hier der Fall. Zwischen dem ersten Posting und der heutigen Efolgsmeldung liegt ja schon eine gewisse Zeit.
Aber seis drum, hauptsache weg. :lol: 
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------

